# KA24DE building question(s)



## Silverchild79 (Apr 25, 2004)

I was doing some reading on different ways to build up the old KA. I was reading about a NA built and how the potential was limited due to the Blocks long stroke preventing the high rev's needed for good NA power. This bothered me cause I was considering using my KA engine after all (I figured it doesn't have the displacment limitations the SR20DET does and it doesn't have the tranny/suspension/cost problems the RB26DETT swap would have).

What I would like would be a higher reving rebuilt KA24DET (don't know why but I like a high redline maybe 8K?). I know the work it takes internally to get the power I want from a custom turbo job, what I want to know is if I can build it in the way I want it? Or am I starting of with the wrong eninge? Sorry if I confuse I just wanna know if got the right engine before I continue my learning process on the KA. Thankx in advance


----------



## zombie_240sx (Mar 31, 2005)

Hay i am trying to do the same thing post to zombie_240sx if you get any info thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Silverchild79 said:


> What I would like would be a higher reving rebuilt KA24DET (don't know why but I like a high redline maybe 8K?). I know the work it takes internally to get the power I want from a custom turbo job, what I want to know is if I can build it in the way I want it?


If you want a high reving KA motor, then you would have to destroke the crank. Crower (www.crower.com) can build a custom crank assembly with a shorter stroke.


----------



## Silverchild79 (Apr 25, 2004)

rogoman said:


> If you want a high reving KA motor, then you would have to destroke the crank. Crower (www.crower.com) can build a custom crank assembly with a shorter stroke.


And that will decrease displacment right? Well any ideas on what you could expect to get out of the standard stroke on a turbo setup with the right headwork?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Silverchild79 said:


> And that will decrease displacment right? Well any ideas on what you could expect to get out of the standard stroke on a turbo setup with the right headwork?


The destroking will decrease the displacement.

With the standard bore/stroke on a turbo'd KA, you could see 300 to 400 HP depending on the boost level.


----------



## Silverchild79 (Apr 25, 2004)

rogoman said:


> The destroking will decrease the displacement.
> 
> With the standard bore/stroke on a turbo'd KA, you could see 300 to 400 HP depending on the boost level.


That's it? I could just go with a disco potato then... I was really looking for about 450WHP, is that not realistic for the engine?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Silverchild79 said:


> That's it? I could just go with a disco potato then... I was really looking for about 450WHP, is that not realistic for the engine?


I was just giving 300 to 400 HP as an average. With the proper tune, correctly sized turbo, larger MAF, turbo cams and etc, you should be able to get your magical 450 and maybe more. If you really want to go out on the 'edge', run nitrous with turbo and 600 to 800 may be possible.


----------



## Silverchild79 (Apr 25, 2004)

rogoman said:


> I was just giving 300 to 400 HP as an average. With the proper tune, correctly sized turbo, larger MAF, turbo cams and etc, you should be able to get your magical 450 and maybe more. If you really want to go out on the 'edge', run nitrous with turbo and 600 to 800 may be possible.


LOL the last thing I need is 800 hp, thankx for the info man


----------



## $carface (Apr 5, 2005)

rogoman said:


> I was just giving 300 to 400 HP as an average. With the proper tune, correctly sized turbo, larger MAF, turbo cams and etc, you should be able to get your magical 450 and maybe more. If you really want to go out on the 'edge', run nitrous with turbo and 600 to 800 may be possible.


ive seen a ka24det with hp in the mid 500s


----------



## CowboyTurbo (Apr 12, 2005)

this should get you started... lotta info on building the KA here, 


http://www.club240.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19485


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, with pistons that can take it, you can just stack boost and fuel onto the KA. With the incredible Tomei 840cc side feeds, a 255lph fuel pump, 1.5 bar of boost, and management, the possibilities are endless. Titanium valvesprings allow the engine to rev higher.


----------



## Lietuvis91 (Mar 28, 2003)

seriuosly doubt the block will hold anything over 500whp...


----------



## Silverchild79 (Apr 25, 2004)

thanks for the link :-D


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Lietuvis91 said:


> seriuosly doubt the block will hold anything over 500whp...


Go to www.phatka-t.com. Their project S13 has 638 horsepower at the back wheels. That translates to 733.7 crank horsepower.


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

*Built KA24de*

I have a blown up Ka24de that i have built up. it has forged pistons, rods, and crankshaft; all of them have been cryo treated. I also have stage two cams fully built head nothing left to do. Still need fuel upgrades. Block is bored over 40 and sleeved to 20 over. I am turbo charging the engine also. I need help on deciding what size injectors and fuel pump to go with, also does anyone have any guesses on horsepower?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

MiniMechanic said:


> I have a blown up Ka24de that i have built up. it has forged pistons, rods, and crankshaft; all of them have been cryo treated. I also have stage two cams fully built head nothing left to do. Still need fuel upgrades. Block is bored over 40 and sleeved to 20 over. I am turbo charging the engine also. I need help on deciding what size injectors and fuel pump to go with, also does anyone have any guesses on horsepower?


With an engine that built, it would be a shame to not go all out. I recommend the Tomei 840cc side feed injectors, and just get a Walbro 255lph fuel pump. You'll need some serious management, but it depends on the turbo. With AFR and that setup, with a large turbo at 25psi, you should make in the 400s.


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> With an engine that built, it would be a shame to not go all out. I recommend the Tomei 840cc side feed injectors, and just get a Walbro 255lph fuel pump. You'll need some serious management, but it depends on the turbo. With AFR and that setup, with a large turbo at 25psi, you should make in the 400s.


I appreciate the help with my delimma


----------

